# ICH10R Raid 0 to Raid 5



## slyfox2151 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahoyhoy,


does any one know or able to post a link about how long it takes to convert Raid 0 to Raid 5 using ICH10R on a 2TB volume crated out of 4 disks with 1tb of data on it?


also by doing so, i can then remove 1 disk from the raid 5 and then transfer data from the raid to that disk? i know it will be "degraded" but i need to pull apart my raid 0 and recreate it without the hassle of finding peoples HDD space that i can borrow  but i think i may have to yet.



.... i would have thort there would a be a review of such a task but i cant seem to find any about converting raid levels


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 6, 2010)

I do not believe that conversion is possible.  Everything I've seen says backup your data, rebuild array and copy data back.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 6, 2010)

it gives me the option to convert my 4 disk raid 0 to raid 5 using ICH10R.

intel website also says this is supported and there are other threads about this with sucsess, however none state how long it acutaly takes to perform this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2010)

If you change a RAID array, all data will be lost.

Remove one disk from RAID0 and one quarter (effectively all) is lost.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/cs-020674.htm
4 Drive raid 0 to raid 5 on ICH10R,  12th down the list.

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/CS-029274.htm
what is raid migration.


i have read a lot about Raid and what is/isnt possible, it is enterily possible to change Raid 0 to Raid 5 with no data lost.

Quote
"The migrations do not require you to reinstall the operating system. All applications and data remain intact."


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 6, 2010)

So you've gt 4 disks now?

To do the conversion, you need to add a 5th disk.  You can not go from 4-Drive RAID0 to 4-Drive RAID5, that is not supported.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2010)

> *4-drive* RAID 0 to *5 or 6-drive* RAID 5


Those extra drives are used for parity information in order to rebuild the data on the four other drives once it is gone.  You can't simutaneously destroy and recreate all data.

It would take a long time to do this--much faster to use separate hard drives and perform a copy.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 6, 2010)

ok guess that throws that out the window 

looks like ill have a lot of copy/paste to do.....

problem is i have 1.4TB of unaccessable space due to the way i setup the raid..


had a 2 disk raid 0 with 640gb drives.. i then added 2 more drives 1tb. now due to limitations o i cant use all 2560gb of space (need to make it use GUID or somthing for disks larger then 2tb witch means i need to format them.)... also i cant create a 2nd raid 0 to use the rest of the left over space from the 1tb drives using matrix raid. 

so i was hoping to pull 1 disk out of a raid 5 setup and stick my data onto that disk, then pull the rest apart and recreate it properly.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 6, 2010)

Only recently did Intel enable support for the ICH10R, though enable may not be the right word for it. Before, only the ICH10DO _was listed_ as having capacity expasion/migration support, but now the ICH10R is as well. That's probably why you haven't found any reviews/posts about it.

I can't give any pointers from experience either. My ICH10R 1.7TB RAID-5 can't take on a new disk as it would result in a volume larger than 2TB.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 6, 2010)

jizzler, you should be able to add one more disk to your raid 5, how ever you would only be able to use 300gb of that last disk, as u said it would be over 2tb.. but u can add the last disk but not be able to use all the space from it.

im tring to create a 4 disk raid 0 +2 disk raid 0

i have 2 640 drives and 2 1tb drives so create 1 raid 0 thats 2560gb and a 2nd matrix raid on the last part using the rest of the 1tb drives, 740gb.


----------

